# Taste of the Wild: Which formula is best?



## 9361

When I started feeding TOTW pacific stream, I have tried the other two formula's as well. The past two time's I bought the wetlands formula. After checking out dog food analysis, I saw that wetlands and high prairie are under 6 star but pacific stream was not listed. Does this mean it is lower quality and why? I did notice that pacific stream has a lower protein content, whereas High prairie is the highest, where wetlands is in the middle. What is the differences and what do you use?


----------



## Mach0

I use high prairie but my gsd is highly active. We drag tires, chain, fetch, treadmill etc. So I use it because it's high protein content. I guess it all depends on the activities with your dog.


----------



## KMdogs

If your dog doesn't have allergies, i used to feed Wetlands until i switched to Orijen. A lot of people are having issues with Diamond products due to their switch around with ingredients. I dont know if you've had any issues but out of all the TOTW formulas, i've always seen the best results from HP and Wetlands. The fish base is decent but i have heard mixed reviews from people who feed it.

This is the review for P.S: Dog Food Reviews - TOTW Pacific Stream Canine Formula - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella

KMdogs said:


> If your dog doesn't have allergies, i used to feed Wetlands until i switched to Orijen. A lot of people are having issues with Diamond products due to their switch around with ingredients. I dont know if you've had any issues but out of all the TOTW formulas, i've always seen the best results from HP and Wetlands. The fish base is decent but i have heard mixed reviews from people who feed it.
> 
> This is the review for P.S: Dog Food Reviews - TOTW Pacific Stream Canine Formula - Powered by ReviewPost


:goodpost: Once I found out it was a Diamond product I discontinued use of it. I personally just don't trust Diamond foods. JMO


----------



## IzzosMommy

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> :goodpost: Once I found out it was a Diamond product I discontinued use of it. I personally just don't trust Diamond foods. JMO


Me either , was gonna do totw then decided on blue wilderness , great variations and I get it for the same price without the fear of messing with Izzos allergies.


----------



## 9361

No allergy problems here, she has always done well on it.


----------



## Mach0

I have no issues on it. Best part is small  lol.


----------



## motocross308

my dogs love the grand p ! 
our vet even asked what we fed them cuz they looked so good and sid was so tiny when we got her!


----------



## Mach0

Heres a pic of my boy and hes doing well on it.  load of energy---then again he's always been a ball of energy.


----------



## 9361

My vet had never heard of TOTW, but he said Helena looked great on it. I told him it was a lot better than Science Diet.


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06

Does anyone use TOTW dog food? Lookin for good or bad opinions on it.


----------



## motocross308

only thing i ever fed a dog and saw a difference from .. i wont switch unless they screw it up. love it


----------



## Indie

I was feeding Indie the high prairie, but she started puking every day after eating. I switched her to raw, and no more puking. I know of one other dog that was puking as well.


----------



## Lex's Guardian

Fish is a lower protein source compared to bison, venison & lamb where as duck is in the middle.

I feed high prairie formula kibble & canned & 1 egg to add moisture. I just tried the canned & strangely their gas stopped...


----------



## ToNkA tRuCk06

I think I'm going to slowly mix his current food with TOTW High Prairie and see what happens. How often do you give him the canned food?


----------



## Nizmo

all depends on how much you work your dog, they all have different protein levels...


----------



## Lex's Guardian

ToNkA tRuCk06 said:


> I think I'm going to slowly mix his current food with TOTW High Prairie and see what happens. How often do you give him the canned food?


I do a 1/4 of the can in each bowl nightly, I may switch to every other night but we'll see how they do on it. The totw canned food is 80% moisture & carb free. I do the raw egg as a treat, scramble it & pour half of the mixture (raw) in each bowl :roll:

I'm doing that for now until I learn more about raw to the point I'm comfortable feeding. Some may disagree but I think all dogs, no matter what you're doing need a high protein kibble, because they're carnivores & aren't really designed to properly digest kibble.


----------

